# Help me value my 70s Kubota L1850



## bbbacres (7 mo ago)

I have no idea how to value this. I want the highest value possible without being unreasonable. It is probably a 71-75 L1850. Diesel. Bucket on front, blade on back. Weathered look all over but mechanically perfect and strong running. Starts immediately, even after sitting for a year. I have no idea how to value this tractor and would appreciate some advice.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Easy - zero. The model is non-existent in both domestic and gray market as L1850. 

There is a L185. 

hmmm


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree with maverick. I cannot find an L1850.


----------



## bbbacres (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> I agree with maverick. I cannot find an L1850.


Yes it is a L185


----------



## bbbacres (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> I agree with maverick. I cannot find an L1850.


It is a l185


----------



## bbbacres (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> I agree with maverick. I cannot find an L1850.


It is an l185


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bbbacres said:


> It is an l185


Then its simple. Go to many of the tractor auction sites. look for the L185 with your options and compare prices in those market areas. 

Machines go for more money in the south and mid-west states.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a listing of L185's for sale:


https://www.treetrader.com/listings/kubota-l185-equipment-for-sale-in-pennsylvania/?Manufacturer=KUBOTA&ModelGroup=L185&State=PENNSYLVANIA&ListingType=For%20Retail%7CAuction%20Results


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

And just in case you were wondering, here is the specs on your tractor.......That model was made from 1977 to 1982







TractorData.com Kubota L185 tractor information







tractordata.com


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

I suspect the "0" in the original question is really a "D", for 4WD version of the L185.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

The loader adds around $2000 to the value and the Rear Blade around $500. 4 wheel drive adds $500-1000 over 2 wheel drive. After that the actual tractor depends on hours and condition. High hours>5000, condition poor( tires worn, missing parts, etc). ). $1500. Low hours <2000 condition good (everything works, lights, lifts, tires good). $3000. Then it’s down to location and market saturation. Hope this helps you determine it’s value.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Every bit of 7k in Oregon
Ones that don't run are 3500..


----------



## Observer82AB (Sep 23, 2020)

I live in the South and my best guess would be to ask 10K. This is without reading any of the comments that followed. Not really a Kubota man myself, but have been looking lately a little. If someone buys it pretty quick you're in the right ballpark. It several offer less you could be a tad high but, I'm thinking you'd be in the ballpark. JMO.


----------

